# 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme



## MartyW (Apr 21, 2011)

I just picked this up in Seattle at the shoreline swap and since I was not looking for it and I am not a Dayton/ Huffman guy I gotta do some research on it.
I was told that the tank is not original to this bike but is the correct tank.
It does have the original stainless steel fenders, both front and rear tombstone reflectors, the ashtray speedo (that is not hooked up and needs work), Firestone WW tires, I am not sure about the headlite but it sure is cool.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 21, 2011)

Its one of my favorite bikes!Nice pick up!!!


----------



## npence (Apr 21, 2011)

That bike is cool I also Have my eyes on one Just have to come up with the dough to get it. want did you have to give for this one.


----------



## slick (Apr 21, 2011)

I LOVE IT!! Don't change a thing.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 21, 2011)

I really missed out on one hell of a swap...that's just fantastic!
You may have to PM 37fleetwood to get some good info on it or reach him on his own site.
I think (not positive) the tank was strapped in 37-38, but held with nodes as your in 39...maybe not exact with dates, but it's a bit later, however essentially the same thing.
I believe it is a 37 having a straight downtube.
Good eye and taste.
Chris


----------



## irene_crystal (Apr 21, 2011)

That is a gorgeous bike, definately going on my wish list!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 21, 2011)

Fantastic bike!  I've got the same one in og seafoam green paint.  Great patina on yours and killer stainless fenders!  I think I might have one more of my Firestone repopped putter stems for sale.  If interested shoot me a PM!


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 21, 2011)

Marty if you ever decide to sell put me at the top of the list. Like most other collectors, I have my selection of favorite bikes. I already got my Elgin Blackhawk and my Colson Bullnose. One of these would help round out that list. 
Josh


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats Marty killer bike fosho!


----------



## fatbike (Apr 21, 2011)

I saw that bike when I was vending there. I had to walk away from the thought of purchasing that one. I beleive when I spoke with the seller is the tank may not be original to that exact bike but works. The chain guard is money. My fellow vender sold the same one and the other similar one but looks like a cheese grader for 600 for both guards. Love that 37. It's the very first prewar that got me hooked in this hobby of 30's bicycle. Unfortunitlty I have still yet to get one. Find the Dayton's version deluxe long stem. The headlight is appropiate I imagine. I wouldn't change it. And the aged scuffed patina iwith just enough scheme Is priceless. Makes it look tough. I know it was a fair price. Good buy. I wouldn't advise ever getting rid of it if you love it. If you ever have a change of heart, please look me. Have fun with the bike.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 21, 2011)

Diane had that one right? its an awesome bike and at a great price good deal


----------



## JRE (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep thats the one. Awsome bike


----------



## MartyW (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes this is the one that Diane had she is a great honest person to deal with. there were a lot of things in the bax that were all packed up nice that she could of held out of the sale but she let go with the bike that really made the deal.
I am going to try and bring this up to the Cyclone Coaster Ride on May 1st, Josh (Stradalite)  let me know if you want to ride up with me.

Fatbike I saw the two uards that Ted had at his table, Diane did not call me to finalize the deal on the bike until I had left and drivin back down to Tacoma after I was at my Hotel for about a half hour I got the phone call that sealed the deal then I ran back up and picked it up.

I plan on hanging on to this bike for awhile it just really has a look that I like.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 22, 2011)

MartyW said:


> I plan on hanging on to this bike for awhile it just really has a look that I like.




They'd have to bury me with that thing. The Fleetwood Supreme or its variations is probably #2 on my "big list of bikes", still well out in front of a Twin-Bar or Twin-Flex.


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 24, 2011)

Marty,
I sent you a PM,
Josh


----------



## MartyW (Apr 24, 2011)

Josh your PM did not come thru. 
My e mail is martywobca@yahoo.com


----------

